# Mecanismo de eje para robot.



## Larva93 (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola como estan, les cuento necesito hacer un eje para un robot, seria tipo oruga de tanque, pero tengo que controlarlo solo con un motor, no e encontrado nada en la web, por ahi uds saben como buscarlo correctamente.






Seria algo asi, pero necesito mover sus 2 ejes con un solo motor.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

podés ingeniártelas con un diferencial...lo cual no es fácil o con 1 sólo eje largo que mueva ambas orugas y el motor lo más centrado posible, mediante 2 engranes

1 en el eje (chiquito de unos 10 dientes) y 1 en el eje más grande de digamos 42 dientes...para que aumente la fuerza y disminuya la velocidad


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

Debe suponerse que solo avanzara en linea recta, si es asi es ultrasimple un eje solidario a los engranajes de las orugas en el centro coron y piñon al motor, y si no conseguite el motor box 90 de rastti, y las orugas del mismo y con un solo motor ya tenes todo de una






Tenes 18Velocidades posibles  trabaja de 1.5 a 4.5V


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2011)

Con el motor mueves un eje y con este eje 2 embragues eléctricos similares a las fotos que a su vez accionan las orugas, se pueden conseguir de desguace.
Si se accionan ambos embragues el vehículo avanza en línea recta.
Si se acciona uno solo el vehículo gira a un lado.
Si se acciona el otro, el vehículo gira hacia el otro lado.

​


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 31, 2011)

Dónde puedo conseguir esos embragues???

Parecen de buena calidad, y se ven muy útiles para proyectos así


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Dónde puedo conseguir esos embragues???
> 
> Parecen de buena calidad, y se ven muy útiles para proyectos así



Yo regalé unos cuantos 

Te puedo buscar algunos.

_*"Quien avisa antes NO traiciona"*_ son de *24*Vcc


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 31, 2011)

Para un electrónico sabrás que la tensión no es el problema...el problema es el consumo 

pero deben consumir re poquito


----------



## gca (Ago 31, 2011)

De que aparato fueron reciclados?

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 31, 2011)

Por ejemplo se consiguen de automodelismo, y en en industria de micromotores hay toda una serie  de frenso y embrague electricos como accesorios 
Del mimos automodelismo se puede utilzar el diferencial y para que no consuma se pone uno a cada lado cuando una rueda se bloque la otra girara y al doble permitiendo el giro, y solo habra consumo en los virajes ah en este caso deben ser brakes(frenos) 

hay muchas cosas echas ya en miniatura busquen en tiendas virtuales de modelismo hay de todo, y no de ahora desde hace muchos años.

Yo recibo anualmente un catalogo genearal de varias casas que fabrican motores en miniatura, con sus contoles reductores de todo tipo frenso y embratue por separado en conjunto cajas angulares cajas T difererenciales est etc los hay de accionamiento mecanico y electrico

Se encuentran tambien en impresoras, por ejemplo multifunción y otras como tikeadoras etc etc

en muchos mecanismso que se ve que se paran en un punto con presisón se utilza no siempre un pap con uno motor comun y cutch and brake(embregue y rreno) se soluciona de forma simple y más economica que un pap





http://blog.bricogeek.com/noticias/diy/mecanismo-diferencial-con-piezas-de-meccano/#more


----------



## Larva93 (Sep 1, 2011)

UU cuantas ideas buenas!! Muchas gracias a todos!

Igual no dejen de aportar ideas...

Fogonazo... de donde sos? Quiero conseguir de esos embreagues!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

Para lo coches de automodelismo vienen frenso y embragues averigua en las casas de hobby, los otros ya dije más arrriba(leer todo) se consigue de desguaces de fotocopiadoras, impresoras, multifunción, tiqueadoras y una infindad de equipos,  tembien se consiguen nuevos obviamente 

busca en google y hay a montones para todos los gusos, y como dije má arriba desde hace muchoa años


----------



## jccoellar (Sep 8, 2011)

me gusto la idea de usar cadenas dobles de la distribucion del tiempo de encendido de automoviles , para las orugas , no se me habia ocurrido jajaja 

gracias se ve genial y seguro trabaja bien

en cuanto a unir los dos ejes puedes hacerlo con bandas al motor electrico , para que tengan traccion en las 4 ruedas

bueno gracias por la idea de las orugas


----------

